
More Wretched News for Newspapers as Advertising Woes Drive Anxiety - dredmorbius
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/28/business/media/buyouts-wall-street-journal-bad-news-for-newspapers.html
======
dredmorbius
HN may not be the place to ask, but I would desperately like to hear from
advertisers about why they're abandoning newspapers, and whether or not this
is part of a more general advertising recession.

I've noticed in particular that many long-time mainstays of newspaper and
print advertising seem to be conspicuously shunning those media: auto
dealerships, B2B ads, alcohol, grocery stores, home electronics, financial
services, department stores, luxury products, and more.

Having not read much print for the past few years, the transformation has been
shocking.

